# QG18DE+T powered N16 Pulsar



## rasoo (Dec 28, 2005)

Heya guys, I have been on here for a while now, but I don't post up much. I mainly lurk in the background to see whats happening in the 'states.

Anyway I thought I would post up of the latest pics of my car.
Its a 2001 Nissan Pulsar Q sedan. Powered by the QG18DE engine, which I have turbocharged. 
Have a few other mods done too, you may notice a few if you look really hard....


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

my lord, love the car, love the paint, love rims love every thing xcept tail lights (im not much on light jobs any way  ) but damn good job man. over all very very very nice.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Haven't been on the pulsar board in a while. Looks nice! Brakes are killer!


----------



## rasoo (Dec 28, 2005)

Hey Wes, long time no hear! Thanks mate, I have done quite a bit to it since I spoke to you last. Gotta get another tune done soon, more grunt to come from the 1.8 yet!

I wanted to go bigger in the brake dept. so I figured I would do the 5 stud conversion at the same time. Front discs are 324mm R32GTR Skyline units running through R33 GTST Skyline 4 pot calipers. I got some new braided lines to replace the old braided lines as well.

Rears remain the same, but the discs have been redrilled to suit the 5 studs. On a plus note, when it comes time to replace them, the A32 maxima discs are the exact same dimensions, but have the 5 stud pattern I need.


----------

